# SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying tonight?



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, so I have come across a pair of registered doeling twins that are priced to sell at $200 bucks for both!!!!! They were born on the 22nd of march and are bottle babies by choice of the breeder. I was wanting to know if there is anything I should look for or ask before I buy them tonight. They will be my first does that are registered as I already have a registered buck thanks to Bebop(jessica)! The people have a nigerian farm but are getting out of the business because they dont have the time to spend with them. The person says that they guarantee CAE free and their papers are already sent out. All your comments will be greatly appreciated.... again excited


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

Will the kids be registered with adga or ags? Are you sure you will get the papers? With adga they email the breeder with the registration number as soon as completed so see if they have that (if adga reg)

I would have them sign something stating they still owe you the papers

Other then that you want to see what they are being fed (goats milk, cows milk, replacer) and ask for some to bring home for mixing into what you will be feeding if different.

Also find out what nipples are being used. Many kids will not take anything but what they are use to.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

I saw those doelings on setx too! They are soooo pretty, lucky you! I don't have any advice on what to look for, but personally I like to see what the parents look like in person. But other than that I don't have enough experience buying goats to be giving advice Haha. If you decide to get them post pics!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: SOOOO Excited Update Bought those babies!!!!!!*

Ok, Stacey- The parents are registered through AGS. I saw the official papers on them in person. (By the way the parents look awesome the dams udder was a beauty and the sire was sooo handsome he was chocolate color.) Anyway, I have the transfer papers and an email of the parents papers .I also called AGS beforehand and got the confirmation that the man I bought them from is legit and his papers on the does are being processed as we speak. I did my homework! They had them on whole cows milk. I dont know about that? Good or not? They gave us the bottles and nipples that they were feeding off of.So with that said I have my first registered does Yeah I will post pics soon gotta charge the camera!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

you did good - not everyone is on the up and up and you found a good deal with someone who is. Very good to double check into all of it.

Congrats


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

Sounds to me like you did great! I was sort of a sucker the first doe I bought, but I got lucky anyway.

Jan


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

It is a good deal only due to the fact that Nigerians are so scarce in the area and people dont really do anything with any other goat than Boar for show and meat so people dont really know what they could sell nigerians for or what they are "worth". Many of the breeders in Texas are in the north very rarely do you find people with registered Nigerian in south texas.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

Congrats Melinda! You went very prepared...good job! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: SOOOO Excited anything I need to know before buying toni*

Yipee!!!! New goaties! Post some pics as soon as you can... Congratulations and have fun!


----------

